# Ice Fishing



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Since this is the fishing forum and I'd like to get more into ice fishing . . .

*Trump and Pelosi Go Fishing*

"The President and the head of the Democrat Party, Nancy Pelosi, are arguing extensively over allowing immigrants into our country. Nancy of course wants free access to everyone who wants to come in, while Donald wants us to secure our borders and insure only the right people come in.

Instead of going to a costly, time-consuming nationwide vote on the matter, they agree to a 3-day ice fishing contest to settle the issue whoever catches the most fish at the end of the 3 days will have his or her process implemented.

The two decide that a remote frozen lake in northern Wisconsin would be the ideal place. No observers on the fishing grounds, but both would need to have their catches verified and counted each night at 5 PM so they use a neutral park ranger station.

After Day 1, Trump returns to the station with a total of 10 fish, while Pelosi comes back with nothing.

Day 2 finishes and Trump catches another 20 fish, but Pelosi once again comes back with nothing.

That night, Pelosi and her liberal cronies get together and accuse Trump of being a "low-life, cheating piece of scum." Instead of fishing on Day 3, they are going to follow Trump and to spy on him and figure out how he is cheating.

Day 3 finishes up and Trump has had an incredible day, adding 40 more to his total.

That night, Pelosi and her democratic cohorts get together for the full report on how Donald was cheating.

Pelosi stands up to give her report and says, "You are not going to believe this. Trump is cheating because he's cutting holes in the ice."

And this, my friends, tells you the difference between a businessman and a career government politician."

I'm thinking of getting the new Ion auger. (Mods, did I follow the proper procedure . . . open with something fishing related, hide the agenda in the middle of the post, and then close with something fishing related??  )


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

In before the lock! :mrgreen:

Yes the ION is a great buy... and the rest, very funny.

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Are Republicans allowed to buy an Ion? It's use does't support the oil industry. Aren't they kind of like driving a Prius or Leaf? 


And IBTL.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Make IceFishing Great Again!

#MIGA


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Make IceFishing Great Again!
> 
> #MIGA


It is!! Just depends how you dangle you worm.8) Did I just say that??


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Catherder said:


> Are Republicans allowed to buy an Ion? It's use does't support the oil industry. Aren't they kind of like driving a Prius or Leaf?
> 
> And IBTL.


You're forgetting how much electricity is produced by evil fossil fuels.

But you can have your expensive and heavy IONs, I'll stick with my Nils + cordless drill and pocket the couple hundo in savings


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> You're forgetting how much electricity is produced by evil fossil fuels.
> 
> But you can have your expensive and heavy IONs, I'll stick with my Nils + cordless drill and pocket the couple hundo in savings


I'm not forgetting anything. Where the Prius, Leaf (and Ion) rule, regs mandate a certain amount of the electricity is made from clean, wholesome carbon neutral sources. 

Cordless drill setups are OK too, and I suppose would be liburl approved too.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'll sit back and wait for disclosure on zero point energy, stolen from Tesla, 100 years ago.

But the ice fishing sounds about right!8)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I like my Jiffy propane auger.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

LOAH said:


> I'll sit back and wait for disclosure on zero point energy, stolen from Tesla, 100 years ago.
> 
> But the ice fishing sounds about right!8)


It does raise a mildly interesting question. In reality, are conservatives or liberals better ice anglers? I would give the edge to the "liberal leaning" augers, ions or electric drills over gas ones, but am not sure about the rest.

Do Paddler or Original Oscar ice fish?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Catherder said:


> It does raise a mildly interesting question. In reality, are conservatives or liberals better ice anglers? I would give the edge to the "liberal leaning" augers, ions or electric drills over gas ones, but am not sure about the rest.
> 
> Do Paddler or Original Oscar ice fish?


I vote that us libertarian ice anglers are the best--we leave you alone, try not to crowd your holes, don't give a hoot if you look down on our highly effective but alternative gear-style, and couldn't care less if you criticize our choice of bait/lure---if it is working who cares? Let us do us, and you do you. 

Plus, TOTP


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> I vote that us libertarian ice anglers are the best--we leave you alone, try not to crowd your holes, don't give a hoot if you look down on our highly effective but alternative gear-style, and couldn't care less if you criticize our choice of bait/lure---if it is working who cares? Let us do us, and you do you.
> 
> Plus, TOTP


Now I am really confused, if I keep my Ion auger do I need to trade my F350 in for a Prius and start wearing sandals and eating tofu? Or do I just sale the Ion and go back to my gas auger? ( I still need to sell that by the way)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> I vote that us libertarian ice anglers are the best--we leave you alone, try not to crowd your holes, don't give a hoot if you look down on our highly effective but alternative gear-style, and couldn't care less if you criticize our choice of bait/lure---if it is working who cares? Let us do us, and you do you.
> 
> Plus, TOTP


Actually, upon reflecting upon the question with a spare neuron or two, I think us moderates are the best ice anglers. We are not locked in to any one hard line orthodoxy on how to fish and we are comfortable using techniques espoused by both the right and the left. 8)

So I can use both an Ion and drive the F 350.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

bowgy said:


> Now I am really confused, if I keep my Ion auger do I need to trade my F350 in for a Prius and start wearing sandals and eating tofu? Or do I just sale the Ion and go back to my gas auger? ( I still need to sell that by the way)


Or you just join the libertarian anglers and say, "Respect mah authoriteh, I do what I want!" Then keep whatever's working for you and do your thing.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I vote that us libertarian ice anglers are the best


I knew I hated you for a reason.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I knew I hated you for a reason.


I'm surprised you could take your grubby government hands out of the tax payers' pockets long enough to type that.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Or you just join the libertarian anglers and say, "Respect mah authoriteh, I do what I want!" Then keep whatever's working for you and do your thing.


Kind of like my signature line.... I belong to the MYODB fishing and hunting party.

Wait...... what was this thread about????? Oh yeah, ice augers..... I have a nice gas auger for sale;-)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I move that we innovate and design the Earth First Happy Feelings auger.

It runs on soy and unicorn farts, emits only salty tears as exhaust, and doesn't actually make holes, but complains that the other augers have an unfair "edge".

No fish are harmed by its use though.

Caution: May self destruct if in close proximity to a MAGA hat, frog memes, or the letter Q...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Lock it? This my favorite thread!!~


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

LOAH said:


> I move that we innovate and design the Earth First Happy Feelings auger.
> 
> It runs on soy and unicorn farts, emits only salty tears as exhaust, and doesn't actually make holes, but complains that the other augers have an unfair "edge".
> 
> ...


Would a MAGA auger be reluctant to drill through a *wall* of ice?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Catherder said:


> Would a MAGA auger be reluctant to drill through a *wall* of ice?


Only at certain ends of the lake.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> Only at certain ends of the lake.


The southern end, no doubt. 8)

Would a MAGA auger only work if you were fishing for white bass or whitefish? Not so much if browns were the target fish?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Catherder said:


> The southern end, no doubt. 8)
> 
> Would a MAGA auger only work if you were fishing for white bass or whitefish? Not so much if browns were the target fish?


Catch and release? Yeah sure. But if you're looking to kill and eat them they opposite might be more accurate.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Catherder said:


> johnnycake said:
> 
> 
> > Only at certain ends of the lake.
> ...


The brown trout actually love the MAGA holes and I see a real trend coming. Black bass too. Cutthroat are coming around, although they are always Leary of anyone making holes.

Not so great for rainbows at the moment, however.

Hopefully it proves effective for all species and types of fishing with future exposure of what it really can do...

In the meantime, it's best to just get out on the ice and enjoy the fishing.


----------



## Thanar (Aug 9, 2018)

You need a special kind of bait for that, I redommend a fly: anglersandarchery.com/flyshop/ But of course there are also things specific to the fish yiu want to catch and your area. Start with researching your location more.


----------

